

I'm leaving SendGrid - geekgirlweb
http://theycallmeswift.com/2013/07/02/leaving-sendgrid/

======
xtrumanx
Not as interesting as the last time a developer evangelist left SendGrid.

~~~
gailees
^truth. Swift is pretty awesome though and I'll be genuinely interested to
hear what kind of mischief he'll be getting himself into next!

~~~
theyCallMeSwift
Thanks! Keep your eyes out for more news in the coming month.

------
vxNsr
I think you mean latter not later, in:

>In this post, I’m going to focus on the former and save the _later_ for
another time.

anyway, best of luck, I hope you find a way to help more people and have fun
along the way!

~~~
theyCallMeSwift
Great catch, thanks.

------
njhklhjkh
P.S. My name is Swift. I'm a developer evangelist at SendGrid and one of the
founders of Hacker League. I also tweet as @SwiftAlphaOne. Follow me there for
more of my thoughts and maybe a laugh or two.

~~~
theyCallMeSwift
Good catch! Updated it to say "former" :)

------
skullum
Will you still go to East Coast Hackathons (PennApps, HackPrinceton etc)? I
enjoyed your demos and appreciated your help.

~~~
theyCallMeSwift
Yep, I'll definitely still be in the scene. Those events were really important
to me when I was a younger developer, so I'll be continuing to support them
into the future

------
njyx
Good luck Swift - I'm sure you'll do great things. That is indeed a heck of a
scaling problem!

~~~
theyCallMeSwift
Thanks! Really appreciate the support

------
magerleagues
Great post Swift. Good luck on your future adventures. You know I'll be in
touch.

------
mkoble11
Best of luck to you, Swift - I know you'll be successful :)

